

Google Buys Super Bowl Ad? - vladocar
http://mashable.com/2010/02/06/google-super-bowl/

======
mlinsey
The video in the post is actually a great ad, though I doubt that it will be
the one aired tomorrow (if Google is even really airing an ad). It's super-
cute (enough to be memorable among a sea of other ads), focuses exactly on
what people like about Google, and for people who are really, really paying
attention, it is a rebuttal to all the Bing TV ads from last year (without
mentioning Bing!) because it shows how Google already has all the extra
"decision engine" features.

------
invisible
While I do suppose a brand commercial would benefit them, I'd actually suspect
they might do a Chrome commercial. If you're using Chrome (and knowing it's
Google), it's going to increase the likelihood you use Google as a search
engine (imo) and also make you like them more if it works well. Just my two
cents, but we'll see. (Plus they have a decent marketing campaign on Hulu for
Chrome... I even saw a commercial on the Sleuth channel once for the browser.)

~~~
ssp
I suspect you are right. It totally makes sense:

* Audience of non-nerds.

* Potentially huge impact.

That is precisely what Google needs for Chrome right now.

------
haberman
Apparently it ended up being "Parisian Love" after all:
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-10448803-36.html>

------
jfarmer
Not super surprising. I see Chrome ads on Hulu all the time. I wonder if those
ads are a "test" to get some baseline ROI measurement, with an eye towards
advertising on broadcast TV.

